# Wilmette, IL 486449 code?



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

can someone tell me what code wilmette illinois uses?

thank you
bw


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

billwestrick said:


> can someone tell me what code wilmette illinois uses?
> 
> thank you
> bw


 At a bare minimum it uses the Illinois Plumbing Code. They can make their code stricter, it just cannot be any less than what the state wants. You can always contact the building department of the city in question and ask them if they have any amendments to the plumbing code.

Also code is you must have either a Illinois State Plumbing License or a Chicago Plumbing license to do plumbing anywhere in the state of Illinois.


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

that is what we found out, but we cant get a straight answer from the building department. go figure...
i have the state license, but dont have a current code book.

what is the current state code?

thanks for the help
bw


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

billwestrick said:


> that is what we found out, but we cant get a straight answer from the building department. go figure...
> i have the state license, but dont have a current code book.
> 
> what is the current state code?
> ...


http://www.ilga.gov/commission/jcar/admincode/077/07700890sections.html


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

And if I'm correct any amendments the village has to the state code have to be registered with the state to be 100% legal,but be careful if you decide to pick an argument with an inspector.Wilmettes web page say's 2004 code as amended(no clickable link),so it sounds like they have amendments to the code


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I just was reading to do plumbing in Wilmette, they want you to still pay to get a contractors license for their city. Ever since the State came out with the 055 license the cities are supposed to issue a city license at no charge or waive the license.

http://www.wilmette.com/departments/permitsandconstruction/contractorlicensing.aspx


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

thank you!
bw


----------

